# Chrysler Dagger sailboat info please



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings all,

Looking to downsize to a smaller boat and saw the Chrysler Dagger. Anyone sail these or have any info?

My Hobie Cat 16 is just a bit too much for me alone but still looking for a small boat that can handle stronger winds and waves.

Thanks all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I sail a dagger*

Your post has been up a while so I'm not sure if it matters any more but I sail one of these boats and I love it. I got a used one a year ago for very very cheap and I now realise what a steal it was.

Not many people sail them, so if you are looking to race I'd stay away but if you are just looking for a fun boat to sail alone or with one other person onboard I'd get it.

Should weigh ~180, mine was used and abused and weighs more like 280 but still sails well. I'd love to have seen it when it was light and new!

I have a copy of the original manual so if you need rigging help I can send a copy along.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the reply. I was still considering purchasing this boat. I bought a Sunfish for solo sailing but let's face it, you can never have too many sailboats. If you already have the manual scanned, I'd very much appreciate an emailed copy.

od


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*chrysler dagger info.*

I Hope I Am Doing This Correctly. I Read Your Info About The Chrysler Dagger Sailboat. I Just Got A Hull. Mast, Old Ripped Sail And No Rudder. I Saw You Had The Manual, If At All Possible Could You Email A Copy To Me. It Would Be A Great Help. Thankyou Very Much, Robert


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

some information here
Chrysler Sailing Association Website


----------



## iqdesign (Dec 31, 2008)

I also would like a copy. Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like a copy also. Didn't know there were this many still afloat.


----------



## sail09 (Mar 7, 2009)

I would alos like a copy of the chrysler dagger manual.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i just got a chrysler lone star 13 . it leaks through the levers that control the daggerboards. Does anyone have an idea on how to repair this or is this a sawzall job? thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Chrysler Dagger*

I am also considering aquiring a Chrysler Dagger and would like a copy of the manuel sent to me. Thanks.


----------



## djmmoh (May 20, 2009)

Help!! I bought a 14 ft Chrylser Dagger and could not figure out how to rig it on what would have been the maiden voyage today. My buddy who has some sailing experience could not figure it out either. Would someone please send me the copy of the manual or tell me how to get one. Thanks


----------



## Sneakyfrog (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello. I just bought and restored a chrysler dagger. I was wondering if there is any way to put the mast up with one person? Also if anyone had a copy of the manual I would also like a copy. I need to rig a boom vang and I am not sure how to do it. Thank you.


----------



## MikeMay777 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Chrysler Dagger Manual*

I have a Chrysler Dagger. I am looking for a manual. If anyone has a copy or a PDF Copy I would greatly appreciate it. This site is also looking for a copy.
Chrysler Sailing Association Web Site.


----------



## gpaisley (Jul 19, 2009)

please send me a copy of the manual when you get a chance. you seem to be the only person with one!

Cheers,
GP


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Chrysler Dagger manual?*

Have any of the posters here gotten a copy of the manual for the Chrysler Dagger, and if so, anyone willing to pass a copy along?
Thanks,
kiscica
email address is sni at kiscica.com


----------



## Grandalf (Jul 28, 2009)

I also could use a manual, Thanks 

This is my first post. Error message says I need 2 posts to list my email address. Here they come

Marshall Hall
PO Box 1163
Estancia NM 87016


----------



## Grandalf (Jul 28, 2009)

Continued...
I had a 17 foot Supercat. At 60 years old it was just too much work. So I sold my cat and just got this Dagger.


----------



## Grandalf (Jul 28, 2009)

continued...
My email address is [email protected]


----------



## gpaisley (Jul 19, 2009)

*Now Here's a thought....*

Since each of us are sailing our Daggers without the manual, we have at least been able to figure out enough riggin gto make ti work. Why don't we photograph or sketch our rigs and share them?

I'm taking my '77 out for the first time today. I think I know how to rig it based on what I know about boats in general and from what the guy I bought it from to be able to rig her and sail. I'll take lots of photos and find a way to share them with this group.

Gordon
Captain, "Dee Marie"


----------



## cptBly (Sep 12, 2011)

*Chrysler Dagger Manual*

Greetings All,

I just aquired a Dagger and would appreciate a copy of the manual or any other information anyone can supply.

Thanks


----------



## wifimentor (Aug 1, 2017)

I just purchased a Chrysler Dagger and I am looking for a manual.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

You will want to visit the Chrysler sailors web page.

http://chryslersailing.lizards.net

Go to their manuals page and they have PDF files for most all of the Chrysler sailboat manuals.

The manuals that were sent out with those boats are not very detailed. There was a rough line drawing for my Lonestar 16 that was barely enough for me to figure out how to rig the main sheet. Whatever was originally sent out with the boats, is available there.


----------



## homey1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Go to this page for Dagger rigging:

captainscottsailing.com/ChryslerDocs/C14_Dagger/ChryslerDagger.pdf[/url]


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 2, 2020)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *I sail a dagger*
> 
> Your post has been up a while so I'm not sure if it matters any more but I sail one of these boats and I love it. I got a used one a year ago for very very cheap and I now realise what a steal it was.
> 
> ...


Would love a copy of the manual for the Dagger-14. My mast foot mount just snapped and am looking for a fix or replacement part. It's cast aluminum, so I presume it can't be fixed. Boat is about 40 years old and I've passed it down to my kids who love it, despite the occasional fail. We just fixed the rudder housing last year. Anyone know where I can get a spare part? Alternative is ask a foundry to cast a new one, I guess.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Dwyer Aluminum has mast steps for all small boats.


----------

